

Open source android BT software - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/frostwire/frostwire-android
FrostWire for Android will let you search and download files from the BitTorrent network and it will let you share files with other FrostWire for Android devices on the same local network (via WiFi)<p>The local sharing happens through a simple JSON/HTTP protocol (still to be documented, you can look at how it works on the code for now, very very simple)<p>We'll put the specs of this protocol out for you to implement clients in your favorite platform, this way you will be able to browse, stream media or download files that FrostWire for Android users have decided to share on the local network.<p>FrostWire for Android also features a simple media player that we'll be evolving with future releases.
======
ghosthamlet
FrostWire for Android will let you search and download files from the
BitTorrent network and it will let you share files with other FrostWire for
Android devices on the same local network (via WiFi)

The local sharing happens through a simple JSON/HTTP protocol (still to be
documented, you can look at how it works on the code for now, very very
simple)

We'll put the specs of this protocol out for you to implement clients in your
favorite platform, this way you will be able to browse, stream media or
download files that FrostWire for Android users have decided to share on the
local network.

FrostWire for Android also features a simple media player that we'll be
evolving with future releases.

Downloading FrostWire does not constitute permission or a license for
obtaining or distributing unauthorized files. It is illegal for you to
distribute copyrighted files without permission.

